

The Sustainability Agenda in Kanban - irina_dzh
http://www.infoq.com/articles/kanban-agenda-part1-sustainability

======
robotys
I got lost in all the jargons. Or maybe these article is not for me.

ps: great tools like kanban should be easy to implement and easier to
understand.

~~~
asplake
Article author here. There's 3 chapters worth of the book I'm writing
condensed into a shortish article and I'm all too aware that readability has
suffered. Perhaps you'd prefer this video instead?
[http://vimeo.com/79779869](http://vimeo.com/79779869)

------
vtasheva
+1

